# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Cirrhitichthys oxycephalus

## Pedro Azevedo

_Cirrhitichthys oxycephalus_

Família: Falcões-Cirrhitidae
Alimentação: Carnivoro-pequenos invertebrados 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 10 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 150 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1 (come pequenos invertebrados)
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Família: Falcões-Cirrhitidae
Alimentação: Carnivoro-pequenos invertebrados 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 10 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 150 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 1
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1 (come pequenos invertebrados)
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 1
__________________

----------

